# Uber suv or uber black vehicle for rent



## Howy (Oct 5, 2016)

Already have a business account, own clients and 250 trips and great rating. Stay in san diego, ca

Previous fleet owner sold the car due to not wanting to renew the commercial insurance. And am oit pf a tcp vehicle tp drive for the limo companies i currently work for as well. Escalade or something the line would be ideal but be happy with any vehicle qualified.


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi, im also looking for Uber black sedan for Uber x in San Diego.. Any luck?


----------

